# HP Touchpad Tablet PC Offline Browser?



## DG1748 (May 3, 2011)

Hey all, I have an HP touchpad which I would like to use as a display for my web design work when I'm on the go. The unit comes with wifi connectivity so as long as there is a wireless network available I can browse to any of my online sites and use the tablet as my portfolio. 

My question is, does anyone know of a way that I can install a website's files onto this device and be able to view the site without needing to go online? Maybe an app for viewing sites offline ( I've seen some that can save text for offline viewing, however I want a fully functional site to appear, not just text.)

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you checked the manual for info http://www.hpwebos.com/us/support/handbooks/touchpad/HP_TouchPad_UG.pdf or possibly Read on touch software now called read it later


----------

